# Solar Christmas in September!!



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Doing some pine tree culling today and found a late 70's era hot water solar system in the windrow!! Turns out they came with the house when 
Ma & Pa in-law bought the house in 1984 and they took it out when the controller went bad. It seems that it's almost all there, 3 large panels, seperate steel frame, the pressure tank, heat exchangers, and most of the pumps and connections. The panels are rock solid with heavy duty copper internal collectors and stout aluminum frames. Going to go a long way in heating our new home!!! I'M SO HAPPY!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Domeguy said:


> Doing some pine tree culling today and found a late 70's era hot water solar system in the windrow!! Turns out they came with the house when
> Ma & Pa in-law bought the house in 1984 and they took it out when the controller went bad. It seems that it's almost all there, 3 large panels, seperate steel frame, the pressure tank, heat exchangers, and most of the pumps and connections. The panels are rock solid with heavy duty copper internal collectors and stout aluminum frames. Going to go a long way in heating our new home!!! I'M SO HAPPY!!!! :woohoo:


you DON'T live in a DOME?!!?!?!??!?!?

wassup wit dat? :lolsmash:


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Well . . . . Have 9 acres about a quarter mile down the road. Just got the septic permit so will install that in a couple of weeks. Trying to do the whole home project without borrowing any $$ !! Have lots of components for the house but still short for the labor & concrete. Hope to have the shell up before new year . . . we'll see (so will ya'll)

Would help if you'd let me build u a dome this winter ... make u a great deal 


Cheers


----------

